# 10dp2dt - BFP



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

I could not wait any longer so today, 10dp2dt I tested and got a BFP!!!  Is this reliable

I am excited but worried maybe test won't be accurate as done too early? I was meant to test on Saturday!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I would say its reliable since your trigger was about 15 days ago now

when is OTD 

Em


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Trigger was 28th April

OTD was Saturday 

Oh please, lets hope this is true!!!!


----------



## emmabar1 (Aug 5, 2010)

The-girl
I have everything crossed for you


----------

